# Scam or real?



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Twice now, I've gotten phone calls from "Microsoft" saying they need to do a fix on my computer.

The calls are from people with a heavy accent.

They wanted me to follow their instructions to make some changes to my computer.
The first time I ended the call because I was concerned that someone was trying to scam me.

Today, they called again but the connection was so poor with lots of "echo" that with the heavy accent, it was impossible for me to converse with them.
I ask them to call back in hopes of a more clear connection but so far they have not called.

The problem with my computer is ~~~~
Frequently I get an "Error", followed by the question "Send a Report?"

I usually click "Send".

So ~~~~ do you think these calls are legitamite calls actually from Microsoft?

Or --- is there some scheme out there that wants to cause problems for me?


----------



## farmerstac (Mar 16, 2005)

*SCAM SCAM SCAM*

Just hang UP.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Block the number(s) if you can, it helps.

The "send an error report to microsoft" thing does just that...microsoft collects the error messages in order to improve their product...however, they don't actually keep track of where and who you are etc...and are NEVER going to call you about them. They don't even really look at them much unless they figure it's actually an os or ie issue. Most error reports are individual non common nonspecific error messages of no use whatsoever anyway.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8L2cI8brzQ]Discover Card - Peggy Customer Service #1 - YouTube[/ame]

If you google your problem that you described, you'll find scams all over the internet and phone #'s they used, check your caller ID.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

It's a well known scam.. 

What they do is tell you your computer is infected, or some other similar thing. If you follow their instructions, hey you go to a web site, and install a piece of software that will allow them into your computer to "fix your problems"

Once they are in, your computer is "owned" and they do with it as they please any time they want.

It's a well documented scam, and MS has put out warnings about it recently.

Microshaft will NEVER call you to ask to fix your computer.


----------



## DakotaBrat (Jun 30, 2002)

A friend fell for that and she ended up following their instructions her computer froze up they got all her info She had to cancel all her credit card and debit card but they still have her personal info Cops says there wasn't much they could do about that ID theft Don't do it I get them all the time to I have tried to block numbers but most of the time they are a unknown number. Sometimes I play along with them by telling them I don't have internet connection here as I live in the bush I only use the internet in town once a week so I'll write down what I'm suppose to do and they hang up


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Its a well known Scam. The Real Microsoft does nothing free or on their own.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Get ComboFix from bleepingcomputer.com run it, then Malware bytes. 

Just to make sure there is not a Infection on your machine.

I had a root kit running on mine that the Anti virus never picked up but combo fix got it.


----------

